# My monitor doesn't detect my xbox?



## OmgComputer (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi everyone! Ok i recently bought a converter that goes from Component to hdmi. When i hook it up through the converter my monitor doesn't detect any video streaming to it, but if i hook up the converter to a tv it works. The weird thing is, i have a dvi to hdmi converter which worked fine with my xbox.

Heres how the setup is.

Xbox>HDPVR>Converter>Monitor - Doesn't work
Xbox>HDPVR>Converter>TV - Works

Im guessing the converter is putting out a different type of signal?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Brand/model of the converter?

Assuming you are using HDMI into the TV and monitor, it should be working on both.


----------



## OmgComputer (Dec 21, 2011)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=190599521156&index=4&nav=SEARCH&nid=46784537972


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Straight HDMI cable from converter to monitor/TV correct (ie: no other adapters or converters)?

Try a different resolution (480P). Also ensure the monitor is set to the correct input.

Aside from that, I would suspect an HDCP issue.


----------

